# Outlook Posteingang "aktualisieren"



## Tuneup (8. März 2010)

Hey Leute,
habe eine PRoblem mit Outlook,
und zwar hab ich mein Gmail-Account in Outlook konfiguriert (soweit scheinbar alles richtig, alte Emails wurden geladen etc)

Nur muss ich, um zu sehen ob ich neue Mails habe Outlook neustarten, damit er wieder Daten von Gmail lädt. Also mir neue Emails anzeigt.

Das muss doch auch automatisch gehen oder? Hab nämlich nicht Lust Outlook immer neustarten zu müssen um zu sehen ob ich neue Nachrichten habe 

MfG
Tuneup


----------



## Pimmsno1 (8. März 2010)

wahrscheinlich blöde Frage, aber wie wärs mit F9 Taste?


----------



## Tuneup (8. März 2010)

Scheint auch zu gehen, aber dann müsst ich ja wieder was machen 
Ich mein Outlook hat ja ne Funktion, die eine Desktopbenachrichtigung sendet, aber dafür müsst outlook ja erstmal selber merken wenn neue Mails da sind, ohne das ich F9 drücke oder sonstwas


----------



## Pimmsno1 (8. März 2010)

->Tools->Options->mail Setup-> Send/recieve und da die zeit einstellen ^^


----------



## Tuneup (8. März 2010)

Danke 
Scheint zu funktionieren^^


----------

